# Souvenir Bottles...



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Got to thinking about souvenir bottles today. These can take many forms I think. I've got some, mainly memento bottles from trips, visiting digger excursions, and such. I found one that I had really missed having around yesterday. A previously exiled box of bottles from the early days of my excursion to bottledom.

 I hope some of you will share some of your examples of this kinda celebratory container, whether from a convention:






 "Four views of a strange souvenir of the 1954 ABCB Convention held in Philadelphia." somethingFrom.

 or possibly something "arty":  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or something outrageously tasty that you've put up: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or put down. [8D]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You get the idea, from the ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the sublime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please show us some souvenirs...

 Here's one i unwrapped last night. From a trip down the northwest coast with my kids eleven years ago.












 My daughter found it for me in a junk store south of Astoria, Oregon. "Daddy, have you seen one like this," she said. I hadn't, and I liked it. It came with a story, too.






 Thanks for the memories...


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2012)

still need one of those worlds fair bottles hoping to dig before i buy


----------

